# Here is my HT setup plan, please tell me if there's room for improvement.



## Gweedz (Oct 8, 2013)

Here's my plan for my 13'x31'x9' room. 90% movie usage/10% music. Sofa located 20' from TV.

I'm open to any/all suggestions before I spend my cash, but please keep in mind I'm in Canada and 90% of the US deals are not available to me (such as acc4less).



5.1 receiver, max $500 (Canadian)
Just waiting for a $700 receiver to go on sale, preferable with Audyssey. 

3 front speakers, $500
I already have 2 rear in-wall speakers (which is why I'm only looking for only the 3 fronts).

Sub, $500
I'm leaning heavily towards the entry level SVS sub.


I have no option but to place my 3 fronts inside my wall unit. Does this mean they should be front ported for best sound?

I'm considering these: http://fluance.com/product/XL7S_Hig...ookshelf_Surround_Sound_Speakers.eng-102.html

But unfortunately the matching center is rear ported: http://fluance.com/product/XL7C_High_Performance_Two_way_Center_Channel_Speaker.eng-103.html

Is there any reason not to go with with 3 identical fronts?


The sub will be placed next to my sofa, however it will be directly on top of a 4x10" central heating vent. Will this cause any issues?

Thanks you in advance for any suggestions.


----------



## BD55 (Oct 18, 2011)

You probably want to try to relocate where the sub will go. I think at the very least it's not going to be great to have the vent blocked. At worst, I would think there may be some long term damage to the sub that may occur. MDF is relatively dimensionally stable, as most composites are, but it does have wood product in it which isn't. The finish, whether it's vinyl or veneer or stain or whatever won't benefit from hot air blowing on it part of the year and cold air another. Over time I think you will find that you will have problems with the sub (best case cosmetic only, worst case would be glue line failures, etc.)


----------



## Gweedz (Oct 8, 2013)

I've thought about that but didn't think a temp of approx. 5 deg C above or below ambient would make a difference. I was more concerned about the vent channeling sound throughout my house, and making the sub less effective.

Any thoughts on using 3 identical fronts instead of L/R+C?


----------



## Gweedz (Oct 8, 2013)

Can anyone tell me if these are good for the main fronts in room:

Klipsch RB41
http://www.electronicsforless.ca/au...4-bookshelf-speakers-black-ash-pair-2782.html

Klipsch RC42
http://www.electronicsforless.ca/au...ii-center-channel-speaker-black-ash-2768.html

I'm concerned the 4" woofers may be too small, but their next size up is physically too large to fit in my wall unit. I would prefer 5.25" though.

My main concern is being able to clearly hear dialog in movies.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

I concur that the small woofers will leave a little to be desired, but crossing them over to a subwoofer at 100 Hz or so should do the trick.

I am a long time fan of Klipsch. One thing that attracts me to their models is a very clean midrange, which will translate into the clear dialog that you are seeking.


----------



## Gweedz (Oct 8, 2013)

I can go with the larger RB-51
http://www.electronicsforless.ca/au...5-bookshelf-speakers-black-ash-pair-2781.html
but would have to use either the smaller RC-42 center (mismatch?) or a 3rd RB-51 for the center (and then I'll have one extra collecting dust).


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

looking at the picture I am trying and failing to figure out where to put the center channel


----------



## Gweedz (Oct 8, 2013)

Andre said:


> looking at the picture I am trying and failing to figure out where to put the center channel


Under the TV, inside the cabinet, top shelf. There is no glass. Dimensions are 18" wide, 11" high.

The RC42 is 16" wide, so it'll fit nicely.
The RC52 is 20" wide. No go.
I can fit an RB51 there if I place it horizontal.


Bookshelf speakers will go left and right of the TV, on the shelves.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

its a little over your $500 budget but all things considered I think the RC41 and RB 41 front combo would be your best bet. It fits, front ports, and a Horn to throw that distance you need in the room.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

As for a sub nothing that I know of in your price range will compress that size room. Just to add some bass you can put this puppy in the corner by the sofa:

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-sell-electronics-HSU-RESEARCH-STF-1-SUBWOOFER-W0QQAdIdZ533323049


----------



## Gweedz (Oct 8, 2013)

Andre said:


> its a little over your $500 budget but all things considered I think the RC41 and RB 41 front combo would be your best bet. It fits, front ports, and a Horn to throw that distance you need in the room.


Do you mean the RC42 and RB41 I posted above? The RB41 is rear ported  So looks like I'll have to live with 4" drivers because of my space limitations 



Andre said:


> As for a sub nothing that I know of in your price range will compress that size room. Just to add some bass you can put this puppy in the corner by the sofa:
> 
> http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-sell-electronics-HSU-RESEARCH-STF-1-SUBWOOFER-W0QQAdIdZ533323049


I was considering the SVS SB1000. The one you posted looks tempting... I wonder if I should get it out the money saved towards better fronts... , I'd hate to start my research all over again!


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

You want the front 3 to have the same size drivers. Since your center location requires a center approx 17' wide max you are going to get smaller drivers. Then there is the price point, you can give Axiom Audio a call to see if they have any B stock on the VP 100 and M2 but they are also rear ported, which may not matter, you can call them and ask what their minimum distance to the wall would be.

I think the HSU for the price would be happy with you


----------



## Gweedz (Oct 8, 2013)

Andre said:


> You want the front 3 to have the same size drivers. Since your center location requires a center approx 17' wide max you are going to get smaller drivers.


I agree. That's why I was also considering using a 5.25" horizontal mounted bookshelf for the center and have 3 identical fronts. But then I would have to buy 2 pairs so it wouldn't be saving me any money.



Andre said:


> you can give Axiom Audio a call to see if they have any B stock on the VP 100 and M2 but they are also rear ported, which may not matter, you can call them and ask what their minimum distance to the wall would be.


Thanks for the suggestion!



Andre said:


> I think the HSU for the price would be happy with you


I emailed him... fingers crossed! I wouldn't mind saving some cash


----------

